# Maybe somebody can help me here



## Rick (Sep 24, 2007)

So on another board I visit there was a thread about mantids. My username is mantisman. I replied a few times to try and help people identify the mantids they have found. Some guy on there says I need to watch my language or I will get kicked off. Can you guys review this thread and help me find the bad language I used because I can't find it!

http://www.turtleforum.com/forum/upload/in...=79709&amp;st=0


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 24, 2007)

Hmmmm....Note to all: You need to register!

Doing so now. Will edit this post when done.

EDIT: LOL LOL LOL LOL!!!! YOu don't get it? He was joking... :lol: 

The guy before that wrote: Lol when i first clicked on this thread the first thing i thought was "I bet mantis man is in here, and all hes gonna say is This is a gender Taxonomy name"

Then the other guy wrote:

Mantisman - We have a strict language policy on this community, so using the type of language you've used in this thread will get you kicked off! (He's joking that you shouldn't use a scientific name)

(Smiley here)

Good to have you here, MM! (He means Mantis Man)

Kelly - nice shots!

(I think, but it seems highly plausible!!!!) (Oops, already registered.)


----------



## Rick (Sep 24, 2007)

> Hmmmm....Note to all: You need to register!Doing so now. Will edit this post when done.


No, don't be going into the thread and helping me. I just wanted somebody else to read the whole thread to see if I am missing anything. I don't need any support on the board and I don't want to be banned.


----------



## Rick (Sep 24, 2007)

Looking at it more closely it appears he may of been just joking about me using the latin names.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 24, 2007)

Hee hee hee.


----------



## Rick (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah I see it now! :roll:


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 24, 2007)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO hilarious!!!! :lol:


----------



## Andrew (Sep 24, 2007)

I signed up to read the thread. I'd have to agree Rick, looks like a joke on the scientific names.  

EDIT - Looks like im a few posts too late, lol.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow, the great Rick was tricked!!!


----------



## Asa (Sep 24, 2007)

I believe you guys are taking things a little too literaly.


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 24, 2007)

:lol: I'm glad he wasn't serious.


----------



## Rick (Sep 25, 2007)

Well I had another situation on that board a couple years ago when I commented how one of the admins was holding a turtle wrong and they banned me.


----------



## Precious (Sep 25, 2007)

> Well I had another situation on that board a couple years ago when I commented how one of the admins was holding a turtle wrong and they banned me.


Do you remember when Kramer was banned from the grocer's where he liked to buy produce? On "Seinfeld"? You're banned!

I can relate Rick. I get banned in real life! If I see it, I say it and that's too much for many people. C'est la vie!


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 25, 2007)

> Well I had another situation on that board a couple years ago when I commented how one of the admins was holding a turtle wrong and they banned me.


Wow....what was their excuse?


----------



## Rick (Sep 25, 2007)

> > Well I had another situation on that board a couple years ago when I commented how one of the admins was holding a turtle wrong and they banned me.
> 
> 
> Wow....what was their excuse?


No excuse. Just seemed that if you cross the people in charge they don't hesitate to ban you for awhile.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 26, 2007)

> Well I had another situation on that board a couple years ago when I commented how one of the admins was holding a turtle wrong and they banned me.


That's just stupid... which board is this so we can all stay away from it?


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 26, 2007)

> > Well I had another situation on that board a couple years ago when I commented how one of the admins was holding a turtle wrong and they banned me.
> 
> 
> That's just stupid... which board is this so we can all stay away from it?


Heh heh heh. I think by "that" is the one he is talking about now(www.turtleforum.com). It happened a couple of years earlier.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 26, 2007)

Just wanted to make sure. Let's open up our own turtle forum! ...jk, kind of...


----------

